# advice on leading a pony (attaching lead rope)



## barnaby2011 (10 September 2011)

My Daughter has been riding on lead rein for a while now but i am confused how a lead rope should be attached to the bridle. she has been riding at an BHS school and they clip the lead rope to the r/hand bit ring thread through the left ring to lead from the left, other people tell me to hook onto the left ring only whilst others say dont put a lead rope on tha bridle at all.... Can anyone give me some ideas on which is correct.

We have use of a pony for the next few months and dont want to cause any injury.... we will also be doing a fun kids show so want to be doing this correctly...


----------



## Natch (11 September 2011)

The safest thing to do is to use a headcollar and a bridle, if you can fit it under or over the bridle in a safe and comfortable way. If not, clipping it to the noseband was how we were always taught for preference (but depending on styles that might not be comfortable or practical), or through one bit ring to the other if the pony is strong, and never to one ring alone, because that is harsh and could easily hurt the pony.

Any of the other ways are fine, in my opinion.  The most correct for showing will be to both bit rings, possibly using a coupling, but I'm sure there's someone experienced in that field who will come along and confirm that.


----------



## WeLoveShowCobs (11 September 2011)

At a BHS riding school i worked at we attatched a connecter (memory blank cant remember its "proper" name) that connected to each side of the bit and you connected leadrope to that as for lead rein showing it must be attatched to the noseband as the child if able to go competing should be able to stear and such on their own the leader is there really for support and comfort hope this helps!


----------



## domane (11 September 2011)

For general riding, I would suggest taking the noseband off the bridle and use a headcollar underneath.  For showing, I would get a three-way coupling...

http://www.totally-tack.co.uk/acatalog/shires_equestrian_three-way_leather_coupling.html

This buckles to both sides of the bit and into a (plain cavesson) noseband and you clip your lead rein onto that.  Provides equal pressure for the pony then.


----------



## barnaby2011 (11 September 2011)

Do people think the way the school do it is safe? hooked on offside bit ring and threaded through nearside??????


----------



## Clodagh (11 September 2011)

Yes thats how I have always done it. Thats how I lead a horse when I'm riding and leading too.


----------



## nikCscott (11 September 2011)

I'm sure its safe.

My daughters are still on lead rein and I attach to the noseband as thats the rules when showing so try to keep it simple.

But through the bit rings (both) is also fine - not one though.

Hope that help


----------



## legaldancer (11 September 2011)

I used a coupling when my son was on the lead rein, however when doing lead rein dressage etc, the rule was to clip it to the noseband.

A word of warning re attaching to the right ring of the bit & threading it through the left. I once saw a pony rear & tip its rider off when the rope acted like a curb rein. However, I've also occasionally used this method without problems.


----------



## Supertrooper (11 September 2011)

When I lead my shire x I hook lead rope to right bit ring and thread it through left, lead from left side xx


----------



## barnaby2011 (11 September 2011)

Thank you everyone for your Advice


----------

